# 1 second exposure on a bumpy street.



## Fadi (May 6, 2005)

So I decided to get a picture from inside the car while driving.  I wanted light trails so I decided a 1 second exposure time would work.  But the streets were just to bumpy and the camera was all over, even on a tirpod straped to the seat with the seat belt(gotta love Washington DC...)  This picture was actually hand held.  It's interesting, not sure if it's a good picture, or a blooper...


----------



## thebeginning (May 6, 2005)

i've taken quite a bit of these, most of them i moved the camera in different ways in order to make different patterns with the lights...it's pretty fun!


----------



## cakerx (May 7, 2005)

I did something like that, only it came out marginally better.

It was at 1/2 second, and you could only see streaks, and a nice pothole my freind hit on the road.


----------

